# Sporadic attacks



## Matt527 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey everyone hoping I can get some help and info from anyone who has experienced this. We have a purebred German shepherd who we purchased from a reputable breeder and appears very healthy. We brought him to puppy training and did our own obedience training. He is currently five years old and is the majority of the time a great loving dog who is very affectionate and loves to be close. He's rather large at 104 lbs and very strong. But I'm wondering if he's entitled himself as the alpha in the family. A couple years ago was the first incident. I shouldn't say incident because I believe it was my fault but I gave him his meal and then approached his dish pretending to eat it. Stupid on my part but I wasn't thinking, he then quickly bit me in the face. It was quick and I remember teeth hitting the top of my temple along with under my jaw line. He got me good. He immediately cowered into a corner. Then about a year ago with my dad he grabbed a spoon off the table and walked into another room with it. When my dad entered the room the dog dropped the spoon and attacked him breaking skin on his stomach and ripping his shirt. Now over the past couple months he will lunge at you if hes startled in the dark. Well yesterday morning he got my mom good, really good. He was sleeping in a room and my mom entered the room and he lunged at her repeatedly biting her breaking skin on the back of her arm, hand, and the worst of it on her hip where the 6 puncture wounds and a large amount of bruising. We are really worried as to what is going on with him. He was diagnosed with hip displaysia at two but doesn't seem to limping or other visual signs of pain and runs around the yard like a banshee. As mentioned above he is loving and very affectionate yet these sporadic attacks have us confused. Any help? Sorry for the long winded story, I'm just trying to avoid the "other alternative".


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Now I'm one who gets sick of critical posts on here, but _*** removed by Mod **_* - you teased your dog while it was eating by pretending like you were going to eat its food? That blows me away to a point that leaves me speechless. My 8-year-old grandson knows not to do this.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I agree with KentuckyGSDLover... 

Can you give any other instances where you might have teased or baited the dog in some way? Knowing his history could offer some insight into his triggers...

Also, when is the last time he has had xrays? Has a vet taken a comprehensive look at his hips and given you a recommendation? Dogs are fantastic at hiding pain. I have seen previously "nice" dogs get mean as the pain worsens. 

Based on the 3 instances you described, I would guess that the dog has resource guarding issues and reacts aggressively to anything threatening his food/space/toy. Seriously consider taking him for a checkup. It's odd that he all of a sudden has extreme reactivity in the dark.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

After the first aggressive incident, what specific training did you do with your dog? Has animal control been involved? I am assuming they must have been, since he has caused injuries that required medical attention and the bites would have been reported.

He sounds like a resource guarder who is willing to react very, very strongly to keep what he considers "his stuff".
Sheilah


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Sorry about these issues you are having - these attacks are all very serious and out of proportion with the events that precipitated them. What really worries me is that the attacks have escalated in ferocity while the triggers have become more trivial. This sounds to me like the actions of an unstable dog that is getting worse. I'd be desperate too to try and find an alternative, but not sure if this is fixable or if your dog can ever be trusted again, especially after the last attack on your mother. 

Though I know you don't want to give up on him, and you should not unless you have exhausted every other possibility. This is something you will need professional evaluation and input to know what to do. First thing would be a full vet check up to make sure that there is no underlying medical issue triggering these behaviours. Next get him evaluated by a behaviourist - have someone come to your home and watch normal routines and interactions between your dog and your family. If this is a pack ranking issue (though I doubt it), they will be able to see the small ways that your and your family's actions are giving him mixed signals and confusing him as to where he ranks, but frankly, if it was rank issue, there would be warnings before these attacks, a reminder to the underlings to mind their postition, and their would be other indications of your dog not respecting the humans, outside of just these attacks. 

In the meantime, I would clamp down on the leadership, practice NILIF (Nothing in Life is Free - google it for more info on how to incorporate rank structure exercises into everyday interactions), and if his hips allow it, up his exercise. 

But mostly, get professional help. Without actually observing your dog and your family's interaction with the dog, it is very very hard to give advice over the internet. 

Sometimes, some dogs just aren't wired right, and it can happen even in a dog from good breeding (been there, it's heart-breaking). You may latch on to some advice that you read somewhere that this is fixable with a magic formula, but don't accept it at face value and get complacent - there is no magic formula - get professional help, and make sure that you and your family's safety comes first.


----------



## empem90 (May 6, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> Sorry about these issues you are having - these attacks are all very serious and out of proportion with the events that precipitated them. What really worries me is that the attacks have escalated in ferocity while the triggers have become more trivial. This sounds to me like the actions of an unstable dog that is getting worse. I'd be desperate too to try and find an alternative, but not sure if this is fixable or if your dog can ever be trusted again, especially after the last attack on your mother.
> 
> Though I know you don't want to give up on him, and you should not unless you have exhausted every other possibility. This is something you will need professional evaluation and input to know what to do. First thing would be a full vet check up to make sure that there is no underlying medical issue triggering these behaviours. Next get him evaluated by a behaviourist - have someone come to your home and watch normal routines and interactions between your dog and your family. If this is a pack ranking issue (though I doubt it), they will be able to see the small ways that your and your family's actions are giving him mixed signals and confusing him as to where he ranks, but frankly, if it was rank issue, there would be warnings before these attacks, a reminder to the underlings to mind their postition, and their would be other indications of your dog not respecting the humans, outside of just these attacks.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:Agreed 100% this is excellent advise.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Sounds like a pretty insecure dog. That plus it's very possible he's in pain. The increase in ferocity of attacks may be from a lack of understanding (on your part) and handling the past attacks incorrectly and/or an increase in the pain he's feeling.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Re edit: Sorry, Castlemaid. Did not mean to be swearing with the phrase I used.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

First, get a basket muzzle on this dog before he does permanent damage to someone.

Second, get a full medical work up including epilepsy, vision...anything that might explain sudden aggression with being startled. 

IMO, this sounds like an unstable dog but start there. Find a good behaviorist. Maybe post your location and someone may be able to recommend someone for you. You need a good evaluation on him.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

All attacks on family members? How is he when he's around strangers and other dogs? Now this would scare me, because it seems like it does come out of nowhere. I would also get a professional involved asap and the muzzle doesn't sound like a bad idea either...until you know for sure what is going on with him.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

A sane dog in pain will lash out for one good warning bite. A dog that has some serious issues will be startled awake and go into a frenzy.

1) Vet, NOW. Get a full thyroid panel (others here can advise on what), check for any brain abnormalities, etc. Make sure your dog is muzzled

2) Find a good behaviorist. If you can, find a schutzhund club near you (within three hours' drive is "near," unfortunately), discuss the issues with the club training director, and request an evaluation. They see strong dogs all the time and should be able to tell you whether you have a strong dog that thinks he's the King of Everything or whether he is a true "issues dog."

3) Gate off all bedrooms and hallways. Ideally, the dog may have access only to the living room and maybe the kitchen. He does not get to claim a hallway or bedroom. This goes even at night; the dog DOES NOT get access to bedrooms, period. In fact, crate him or x-pen him at night. As he startles into a frenzy, this will be for everyone's safety. 

4) ALL meals are to be fed in the crate. No one approaches the dog after the bowl is put down and the crate door is closed. After the dog is done eating or decides not to eat, the crate door is opened and the dog is sent outside for potty. At that time, the bowl is put away. ANY bones or chewies or long-term treats are given in the crate. No exceptions. Leave the dog alone during ANY mealtime.

5) After clearances by the vet and recommendations by a behaviorist/experienced trainer, sign up for obedience classes and be diligent with training. Group classes are worlds different than training at home and it's not a difference you'll understand until you're there. I speak from experience on that one. I also have an "issues dog." 

Once you're started there, think about how you live with the dog. How much physical and MENTAL exercise does he get? What do you do for obedience training? Will your dog obey an obedience command without a bribe? In other words, if you just walk up to him and ask for a sit, will he comply or do you have to show him you have a treat in your hand? If you can detail some daily routines, other experiences, how he is on walks, with grooming, toys, that would be great, but above all, see numbers 1 and 2; we can only do so much over the internets. 

Please take this seriously. You now have a liability. If he bites someone outside of the family, kiss your dog and possibly your home goodbye. Is it fixable? Possibly, but it will take lots of dedication. It is a decision that must be made with plenty of education that only qualified professionals may provide. Keep us posted!


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

With HD is your dog on any meds now for pain, or are you still in the supplement phase?

Full blood workup as others have suggested, also the eyesight, I would also suggest hearing as well (not sure how that is tested, but the events in the dark make me wonder about the ears).

Basket muzzle also. Tall baby gates or the more specialized gates that have doors to open for walking through.

Go back to crating him for sleep to avoid the surprise wake up. 

As others have said, VET and Behaviorist ASAP. Vet first thing Monday morning - I would even tell them this is an emergency when you call. If you will list your location, someone on here may have a behaviorist to recommend close to you.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry you've got this problem, it's very distressing for you all. As everyone else has said it could be a behaviour problem or it could be medical. 

I have a dog who has behaved the same - and it's scary to say the least. It turns out our dog does have a medical problem. Does your dog ever exhibit any other strange or excessive behaviour ?

I'd advise the same as everyone else. Ask your vet to refer you to Veterinary Behaviourist.

Ask for full blood works, a CT scan, eyesight etc. You vet will need as much information as you can recall.

Ask for a full thyroid panel check. Please have a read of the following information and educate yourself if possible before you see the vet.

http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/Adobe/Dr-Dodds-Thyroiditis-2006.pdf (go to pages 3) 

HEMOPET.HTM

Before we took our dog to the vet, it was suggested to us that our dog was having seizures, so we asked the vet about the possibility. She put our dog on Phenobarbital, just to try it initially - as it's difficult to test for seizures (I'm not saying your dog is having seizures, but mention it to your vet). Unfortunately no-one can say without actually seeing and testing your dog for health issues. 

If everything comes back ok health wise, a behaviourist is a must.

Keep safe, and please let us know how it goes. All good luck 
__________
Sue


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

KentuckyGSDLover said:


> Now I'm one who gets sick of critical posts on here, but _*** removed by Mod **_* - you teased your dog while it was eating by pretending like you were going to eat its food? That blows me away to a point that leaves me speechless. My 8-year-old grandson knows not to do this.


i am a new guy here, and i assure you all, i have had 5 gsd in my life time, and i could put my head by the dogs bowl, take the bowl and if i chose to, eat the food in the bowl with all 5 gsd and every other dog i have owned. this is not teasing as much as it is training. every one of these dogs would step back and sit, a couple use to cry, but i never once felt like i could be hurt. op did nothing wrong, as long as she started this as a puppy. this is, imho, is a behavioral/ temperament issue and should be treated as such, not owner error.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry. 

I would put the dog down.

You might go through a lot of money looking for a cause for this, and come up empty, or with something diagnosed as rage syndrome. If you could add some thyroxine or vitamin b and happy lovey dog returns and gives you another good 3-8 years, then I suppose it is worth it.

But the severity of these attacks, and the heightened fear from the family members -- come on Mom has to be getting terrified of this dog, Dad too. 

It was not ok for your dog to bite you like he did when you pretended to eat his food. No way. It might have been a stupid thing to do. So what? The dog should not bite you. Children are known to go over do dogs' food dishes and put their fingers in it. Normal. The dogs do NOT bite the children. Your dog should not have bitten you.

It does sound like your dog has something going on, specifically because the last two attacks and the fearfulness in the dark seem newer. Maybe a brain tumor. Sad. But I think the best thing to do is to put the animal out of its pain. 

At the same time, we should not encourage people to put dogs down over the internet. 

This dog would be living outside in a kennel while I considered my options, and the dog would have no access to the parents.


----------

